# Yamaha XL700 waverunner engine



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

Brother in law just bought a 2001 Yamaha Waverunner XL700 witha 2-stroke 2-cyl 701 cc water cooled engine. Has two Mikuni Super BV BN 38's Runns good but boggs on accel. Think it is a carb issue. Local Marina says they have issues with screws in the carbs backing out. says to pay $300 off Ebay and replace them?? Shoudl I be able to rebuild??:thumbsup:


----------



## carbon madness (Aug 28, 2008)

Before you go to rebulid the carb, try to retune it, and then see what happends. Also make sure everything else is working right (give the engine a tune up). So really all you want to be sure about is that the carb is bad, but inorder to do that you will need to check out some of the other componets like spark plugs, etc.


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

*Look my self*

Good point, just taking his word for it should take a look myself at the water ski.


----------

